# P/C/F ratio to use on male cutting plan



## i h8 fat (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm concerned I may still be consuming too many carbs in a day. What PCF ratio should I be using? 40 40 20, 50 30 20?


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 10, 2003)

My PCF yesterday was P=168, C=186, F=69. Today it's 155 , 173, 51.  Shouldn't I be reducing carbs more on the male cutting plan? I appreciate any advice so I can make this diet work!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

The question would be if you would prefer more carbs or more fat.  Protein should remain constant on either way you go.

If you would like to eat more carbs and less fat than I would go 40/40/20

If you would like to eat more fat and less carbs then I would go 50/20/30.

Its all what you prefer   Either way will work.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 12, 2003)

CAloires in vs calories burned 

eat to maintain muscle mass and use cardio to burn the extra fat or create calorie deficit.  add cardio then drop caloires don't do both at same time


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 12, 2003)

jodi: I'm not sure which is better for me, reducing carbs or reducing fat intake. does it matter?


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 12, 2003)

hardasnails: do you have a link that explains this more.. i am not quite sure how to correctly create a calorie deficit in my diet (daily calories burned, etc). and what do you mean add cardio and then drop calories?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by i h8 fat *_
> jodi: I'm not sure which is better for me, reducing carbs or reducing fat intake. does it matter?


Some people prefer low carb some prefer carbs.  Its up to you but either will work.  If you go low carb then you increase the fat, if you go moderate carbs then you decrease the fat.


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks! I have this article on calculating your caloric needs and your daily caloric expenditure, but I don't know how to use that to determine how to create an effective caloric deficit for my diet. Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

This Sticky will answer your questions - Please Read


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks again jodi.. i've got it worked out now


----------

